

Confession of an Ivy League teaching assistant: Here’s why I inflated grades - yummyfajitas
http://qz.com/157579/confession-of-an-ivy-league-teaching-assistant-heres-why-i-inflated-grades/

======
astrodust
Like tipping, this is one convention that has to die.

There's far too much importance placed on grades. Inside the academic world,
where you're jockeying for things like post-grad, they might be relevant. When
you're applying for a job how do these even come into play?

I don't think I've _ever_ heard grades come up in an interview amongst anyone
I've known, interviewed, or hired.

